
Tesla drops restraining order request against allegedly dangerous short seller - camjohnson26
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/19/tesla-drops-request-for-restraining-order-against-allegedly-dangerous-short-seller/
======
camjohnson26
Hothi’s defense team has their perspective of this action here:
[https://www.gofundme.com/f/skabooshka-defense-
fund](https://www.gofundme.com/f/skabooshka-defense-fund)

Sounds like they were willing to strike any of the conversations that could be
considered private or confidential but Tesla refused. Given the internal audio
recordings would be a good indicator of how threatened the vehicle’s occupants
felt, it’s strange that Tesla dropped the case rather than produce them.

Looks like Hothi may be preparing a counter suit alleging malicious legal
action.

